# The Gallant Ser Bouncealot



## Neena (Aug 30, 2014)

Close to two months ago, a family found a fuzzy fellow wandering on the street, and brought him to a bunny-savvy friend. That friend took care of him while searching for his owners. My roommate spoke up for him if his owners couldn't be found, and lo and behold, he arrived here just over a month ago. 

Ser Bouncealot appears to be a chestnut Lionhead. In his time here, he's been de-buckified, peed on the sofa multiple times, put meat and fuzz on his bones, and been a delightful little knight. 







Here he is, trying out the outdoor exercise pen last week :bunny17:.


----------



## Channahs (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh such a lucky little manbun! I am so partial to his blueness. Stop peeing on the sofa little knight!


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 4, 2014)

He's very cute! He looks exactly like a rabbit I had growing up. Love the colour.


----------



## Neena (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you both!

His blueness is interesting because it's mainly in his mane/skirt, while the rest of him is mostly brown. I think a moult is coming on, because recently he's developed white streaks on his back ^o^. Other than that, though, he really resembles pictures of chestnut lionheads that I've seen. 

He's very fond of his pellets, so we've been working on "come" and "in your cage," which work very well if you're close to the pellet bin, but are hit and miss at other times :biggrin:.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 8, 2014)

He is very cute  His colour will likely change a lot with a moult I would think, especially if he's young.

Bandit is pretty good at doing his tricks, although of course if you don't have food he won't even think about it  Although he always comes running whenever I rustle plastic that sounds like the plastic of his pellet bag or the bag of craisins


----------



## Neena (Nov 1, 2014)

Ser Bouncealot has certainly had some adventures since I last posted. His litter training was basically instant, and we've had no peeing on furniture for a quite a while. He's still fairly skittish in nature, and yet still finds his way into things he shouldn't all the time . Although he is much more mannerly than Bagels Bunny, he does now messily rearrange things inside and outside of his cage, which I think is proper bunny behaviour ^^. I give him lots of safe things to chew on, but he will try to nibble on just about anything; some of his chewing is probably a bid for attention. Although he hates to be groomed, we have two or three petting sessions every night. Our new game is tunneling under the blankets on my bed.

He's had a moult of his wool, and most of his skirt has shed off, but his shorter coat has yet to shed out. Just as Azerane predicted, he does seem to be changing colour -- the white hairs have mostly gone on his back, but there seems to be more dark fur now, and where his skirt was is black. It'll be interesting to see how it continues to change! Although there was some suggestion he was over a year old when he was found, I kind of doubt it, because he looks noticeably more mature than when he arrived. It's hard to say, though, because he was underweight and scruffy when he got here . . . Now he's not nearly so desperate for food, although the pellet bin and the raisin bottle are still definite draws (he also comes running when I tap on his wooden toy, which is one of those ones with hidden compartments for treats). 

The biggest adventure was when he had an encounter with Bagels Bunny through cage wire that left him with a chunk of his upper lip bitten off! That was an expensive late night vet visit (and life lesson). Fortunately that has all healed up and doesn't seem to be slowing him down at all. 

I'm starting to think about getting him a friend now that he's good and settled in. But mostly I'm just really enjoying having him around <3.


----------



## Channahs (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh that naughty Bagels! Poor babies.


----------



## Neena (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow, a lot has happened since I've posted last! The biggest is the addition of Lady Mabari, the teeny black probably-Netherland X doe I got from the SPCA. She has one leg that was apparently broken a long time ago and fused in the wrong position, but she doesn't let that slow her down too much. I haven't had much luck with bonding the two, although they're both fixed, because Bouncealot keeps being aggressive. I'm thinking of clearing out a storage room and setting up a pen in there to have truly neutral territory, and then camping in there with them to supervise until he figures out that life will really be nicer with her in his space ^^;. 

After his first moult with me, Bouncealot seems to have decided he's more Jersey Wooly than Lionhead. He's moulting again, so we'll see what happens this time! 

On a scarier note, he just had a bought with GI stasis. This is a first for me as a bunny parent and it was really distressing for both of us! However, he seems to have bounced back (heh) beautifully. The vet's advice was to cut back on his pellets. She also suggested cutting him off greens, too, but I have been giving him a very small amount of kale as a way to test his appetite in the evenings. 

My near-future goals for these two is to get them bonded, and to build/buy some ramps so Mabari can join me on the couch for cuddles :biggrin2:.


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead (Feb 19, 2015)

He's so pretty! Any updated pictures? Love his coloring.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 20, 2015)

I hope the bonding goes well, can't wait to see pics of the new girl too  I'm glad that he made it through his stasis episode well, he just has too much fuzz.


----------



## MILU (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, we need pics..


----------



## Neena (Apr 19, 2015)

Mabari was being pretty today so I took pics:


mabarisunshine10 by timidNJ, on Flickr


----------

